# PRESTIGE APS787C HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

HI: I DID INSTALL A ASP787C ON A 2002 JETTA , 2.0 , ELECTRIC WINDOWS , AND I USE THIS DIAGRAM , 

MODEL YEAR(S)
JETTA with Power Windows 2002 
-
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER
N/A N/A VOLKSWAGEN'S TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT System, Requires 791 Module and Extra Ignition Key

PART COLOR LOCATION

12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

STARTER RED/GRAY (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

STARTER 2 N/A 

IGNITION 1 BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

IGNITION 2 N/A 

IGNITION 3 N/A 

ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BLACK/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 

KEYSENSE N/A 

PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 

PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GRAY/BLACK (+) and GRAY/RED (+) Use both, See NOTE *1 @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH, See DIAGRAM

POWER LOCK YELLOW/ BLUE (TYPE B) @ DRIVERS DOOR MODULE, See NOTE *2

POWER UNLOCK GREEN/RED or YELLOW/GREEN (TYPE B) (Requires Double Pulse) @ DRIVERS DOOR MODULE, See NOTE *2

DOOR TRIGGER BLUE/GRAY (-) @ COMFORT Module, See NOTE *3

DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER

TRUNK RELEASE GREEN/BROWN (-) @ COMFORT Module, See NOTE *3

SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 

HORN BLACK/YELLOW (+) @ COMFORT Module, See NOTE *3

TACH Any wire NOT BLACK/PURPLE or BROWN @ ANY IGNITION COIL

WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 

BRAKE RED/BLACK (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL

FACTORY ALARM DISARM DISARMS WITH UNLOCK, Single Pulse Disarms 

ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, REQUIRES 791 BYPASS MODULE AND EXTRA IGNITION KEY TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER

EXTRA INFORMATION
NOTE *1 this vehicle has (2) PARKING LIGHT WIRES that will require (2) EXTRA RELAYS, PART #775 to connect, See DIAGRAM. NOTE *2 the DRIVERS DOOR MODULE is located INSIDE the DRIVERS DOOR. NOTE *3 the COMFORT MODULE is the MAIN MODULE and is located under the DRIVERS SIDE of the DASH. 

I COULD NOT FIND THE TACH WIRE , I DID LOOK LIKE FOR HOURS FOR THIS WIRE , SO I DID IT HYBRID FIRST , AND THEN VOLTS , I KNOW I MAY BE WRONG DOING THIS OR MAY BE NOT IF I AM PLEASE TOLD ME , 
AND THE PROBLEM THAT I HAVING IS THAT EVERYTHING WORK GREAT BUT ON COLD THE CAR DOES NOT START , IS ONLY IN THE MORNING WHEN ITS THE PROBLEM AFTER THAT DURING THE DAY EVERYTHING WORKS WELL , I KNOW NISSAN HAS 2 STARTER WIRES THAT YOU NEED TO CONNECT SO YOU DONT HAVE THIS PROBLEM , WHAT CAN IT BE THAT IS GIVING ME THIS HEADACHE , WHY IS NOT LIKE OTHER CARS THAT AT THE FIRS TRY YOUR DONE , LOL , THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME , I HOPE I DID EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM SO YOU CAN HELP ME.

P.S... WHY DID I CHANGE FROM HYBRID TO VOLTS? , TO SEE IF THIS SOLVE THE PROBLEM.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Find the tach wire make sure you program it in correctly also make sure witch mode it needs to be in(I'm not certain so its up to you to figure out).

Tach is usually at the coil package, or the computer I don't have a book here so......This is where yer problem lies.


----------



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

OK , THANK YOU , I WAS THINKING THE SAME TODAY AT WORK , I WILL LOOK FOR THE WIRE AGAIN TOMORROW , AND WE`LL SEE HOW IT GOES , THANK YOU FOR YOUR FAST RESPONSE AND FOR TAKING THE TIME TO HELP ME.


----------

